# Harbor Freight Template Guide Set



## JimInWoodstock (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the 9 piece template guide set from Harbor Freight?
They look like they are decent quality, but it is hard to tell in the picture. Also, do they fit the Porter Cable 690 series routers?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim


I have 4 or 5 sets of them and they are decent quality and yes they will work the PC routers just fine..and other routers also.


===



JimInWoodstock said:


> Does anyone have experience with the 9 piece template guide set from Harbor Freight?
> They look like they are decent quality, but it is hard to tell in the picture. Also, do they fit the Porter Cable 690 series routers?


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

i have a set and there all right but not top of the line but should be ok if you only need them once and awhile  Ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Now I need to ask what is the top of the line ? (brand name )

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What BJ is saying is a brass template guide is a brass template guide. You will not find any significant difference between any of the brands.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

While it's mostly true that a bushing is a bushing is a bushing, the Ridgid set is a million times nicer than the HF set, and I own both.

Woodstock Home Depot still has two sets, it might be worth your time to see what they scan at. I bought one on clearance at Sixes Road last month for $9.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Brass bushing sets may or may not be all the same. I have at least two, maybe 3, different thread pitches, and at least two different barrel lengths. That's not even getting into the Oak Park/Lee Valley large sizes. :sad:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it HF or is it Ridgid only his micrometer knows for sure


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

*guide bushings*

Okay let's discuss guide bushings. One of the differences between any two brands is tolerance. If you get a set made with a tolerance of .100 of an inch and a set with .001 tolerance, the set made with the closer tolerance could be called the top of the line. One example of a good set of bushings is sold by Rockler for about $40.00.

After 30 years of being a journeyman tool and die maker I tend to think in thousandth of an inch instead of 16th of an inch. You still get what you pay for most of the time.

Hope this clarifies my thinking on this subject. Ron


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

capt. lucky said:


> Okay let's discuss guide bushings. One of the differences between any two brands is tolerance. If you get a set made with a tolerance of .100 of an inch and a set with .001 tolerance, the set made with the closer tolerance could be called the top of the line. One example of a good set of bushings is sold by Rockler for about $40.00.
> 
> After 30 years of being a journeyman tool and die maker I tend to think in thousandth of an inch instead of 16th of an inch. You still get what you pay for most of the time.
> 
> Hope this clarifies my thinking on this subject. Ron


The problem I see with your thoughts is that you are working with wood that will move as opposed to metal that retains its dimensions once formed. I worked with sheet metal as an aircraft mechanic and inspector for over 25 years and had to retrain my thinking to separate metal from wood. We are now working with tolerances of .03125 as opposed to .00001 from days gone by. 

As far as guide bushings go I don't see one set any different than another no matter the brand or place bought. Rockler's set is a $20.00 set marked up to $40.00 just because it is sold by Rockler. I have a Ridged steel set, HF brass set and a set from Amazon. As a tool and die, jig and air frame inspector on the Space Shuttle and using the very same instruments I for the life of me can't find enough discernible difference to warrant any concern in their use, especially with woodworking projects. If the truth were known most if not all guide bushings are manufactured by the same facility and sold under different brand names. It is also very probable they are hot forged then polished as the threads are cut.


----------

